# Methode soll ein Array zurückgeben



## kingpin166 (25. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Methode geschrieben, die einen Integer Wert bekommt als Index für eine Datenbank, in dem Fall für eine Zeile. Diese Zeile wird dann ausgelesen und in ein Array gelegt. Dieses Array soll die Methode dann zurückliefern, allerdings bekomme ich immer die Meldung "This Method must return a result of typ String[] "


```
public String[] xml_querie_job(int zeile)
	{
		String[] array = new String[count_jobs()];
		
		connect.verbinden();
		try {
		PreparedStatement select = connect.conn.prepareStatement("SELECT (?,?,?,?) FROM jobTable WHERE row = zeile");
	    select.setString(1,"xcord");
	    select.setString(2,"ycord");
	    select.setString(3,"jobCountry");
	    select.setString(4,"jobCompany");  
	    
	    ResultSet rs =  select.executeQuery();
	    int i = 0;
	    while (rs.next())
	    {
	    	array[i] = rs.getString(i);
	    	i++;
	    }
	    
	    
	    select.close();
	    connect.conn.close();
	    System.out.println("Verbindung zur Datenbank geschlosse //eintragen");
	    return array;
		}
		catch(SQLException e)
		{
			System.out.println("Fehler im Statement");
		}
```


----------



## The_S (25. Apr 2006)

du benötigst noch ein return null o. ä. im catch-Block


----------



## kingpin166 (25. Apr 2006)

Ah danke,

ich vergesse immer den catch Teil zu bearbeiten. Meistens steht bei mir da nur ein System.out.

Die Lösung war übrigens eine "return array" einzufügen.


----------



## The_S (25. Apr 2006)

kingpin166 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Lösung war übrigens eine "return array" einzufügen.



Nö, die Lösung ist ein return von irgendeinem Array bzw. null (wobei ich hier null schöner Finde, damit man gleich weiß, dass es zu einem Fehler kam)  :bae:


----------



## kingpin166 (25. Apr 2006)

Ok, zugegeben..


----------

